# PT940 compatible holsters?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Anyone know a common/popular pistol which is very similar to the TaurusPT940/945? Trying to find a good quality paddle holster for my PT940 but few holster manufacturers sell them for that model.

My PT940 fits great in a COP belt slide high-ride holster for the Taurus 24/7 .40 - and that's what I tend to use - but I'd really like a paddle holster, or at least something that I don't have to undo my belt to remove.

Some people have suggested that the PT940 is very similiar in dimension to the Beretta 92. Is that true?

Clint


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Check out this guy..... All my holster are made by him!!!

*C.Rusty Sherrick*

Top quality!!!!!!


----------

